# Celiac disease.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My 10 year old son has just been diagnosed with this disease. all we know so far is that he has to go for a biopsy on his intestine and has to see a paediatrician shortly.

He has to have regular check ups to be weighed and for blood tests ect...

His days of eating crap are over by the sounds of it, gluten is the second most consumed product behind sugar so hes in for a shock the poor little sod..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Bradley, 

I am sorry to hear this, it will be a bit of a change but thankfully now we have lots of gluten free options - not less Mum's cooking ! 

After the biopsy you may get to speak with the gastroenterologist who did the biopsy. If not I'd try and push for this. As it's invaluable speaking to the right people and getting the right information. 

It's great that they want to keep an eye on him and to always have access to the staff to ask questions about this new development. 

I wish your Son the very best on the day.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My thoughts and best wishes to your son, with the correct medical care, he will be in good hands.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bradley 

My wife has coeliac, and as you rightly point out, can't tolerate any wheat or gluten in her diet.

Its just a bit of a change, but as JJ says there are a lot of Gluten Free options from big retailers now.
Even in the last couple of years, we have seen the gluten free ranges at the supermarkets are getting a lot better.

Waitrose have a very good range, and top quality.
Tesco and Sainsburys too among others.

Bread wise, look for Genius and Warburtons Newburn Bakehouse.

Things like pizza, you'll have to look out for the free from ones.
DS Bonna D'Italia are the ones my wife thinks are the best.

I can heartily recommend 'Heck' and 'Black Farmer' sausages.
Look out for them, you probably wouldn't think about gluten being in meat products.

And pasta if your boy likes that too.
In our house, we all have the gluten free pasta, I can't tell the difference.
With the bread, it does tend to fall apart quite easy, as the gluten is what binds it all together.

Pizza Hut and Pizza Express also do gluten free options on their everyday menus now, which does mean you can grab a snack while you're out with no worries.

ASDA restaurant also do Gluten Free paninis, one I only found out about last week.

I hope your little lad gets on ok, like you say, the blood tests in the first few months are annoying but once they see that things are stabilising and improving, your boy will feel a lot better.
Then its just a matter of eating the right stuff.

HTH


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. However this is not a prison sentence.

I am Gluten Intolerant, blood work has shown non-celiac though but avoiding Gluten does make a difference to me. It gives me sort of IBS symptoms, but not harsh ones.

Where as I know celiacs can have a wide range of awful symptoms, throwing up, bad headaches and all sorts.

As a word of encouragement to you and your son, being Gluten Free isn't a prison sentence at all. 

Since I've been GF, I have stuck very well to it (I can get away with eating small amounts, I realise celiacs can't), the only thing that is a bit of an issue is when eating out, but these days there is always GF options available at decent restaurants (when I say decent I mean progressive ones that are interested in their customers, not places like wetherspoons etc).

If you check out most manufacturers also you will find that even though they can't classify something as gluten free, it can be classed as gluten absent which might be alright for your son. 

For example normal Snickers Bars and I cope with them fine. Believe it or not ****** (no idea why that word is blocked Nagnum but with an M) Almond, Classic, White say Gluten free on them too. So you don't need to specifically only focus on the GF sections in the supermarkets.

I have made Gluten Free Chocolate cakes using the Rice and Potato flours.

There is lots you can do, it's just a change and he'll be healthier all for it too 

Also there are plenty of Gluten Free shops on-line to buy food from that isn't stocked in your local supermarkets.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.

We`ve just told him the news and he got a bit upset, his younger brother noticed his tears and gave him a hug so that cheered him up.

The Wife is going to Asda shortly so she is going to see what she can buy (gluten free) to cheer him up a bit.

I`ve showed him the replies from you guys on what he can still eat and he seems happier. I`ve joined a forum for Celiacs so i can do a bit of reading up.

The Gluten free food seems expensive but my Wife was told she can get a prescription because of his age, hopefully he`ll like the change of diet and feel special


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You can get GF stuff on prescription (not sure if it's been mentioned) also juvela send a free hamper.

https://www.juvela.co.uk/just-diagnosed/register-for-your-free-juvela-starter-pack/

https://www.coeliac.org.uk/home/


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh glutafin too http://www.glutafin.co.uk/register/

I think there's an app you can get for checking foods. Things like some oven chips have gluten on them because they use it to stop foods sticking together.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh and had cross contamination been explained? Separate tubs of butter, jars of jam etc... Using toaster bags?
Sorry if it has I've only skim read the posts.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Oh and had cross contamination been explained? Separate tubs of butter, jars of jam etc... Using toaster bags?
> Sorry if it has I've only skim read the posts.


We are awaiting an appointment to see somebody who can advise whats going to happen :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Natalie.
I`ve made my son a member on the Glutafin club and hes been doing a bit of reading.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You're welcome, I thought I might have Coeliac before I got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis so did some research and one of my friends has it so I know bits and bobs but not loads.
Hopefully things will get a bit better for him, it's not a nice thing to have.

Oh and tell him not to worry there's GF beer for when he's older


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> You're welcome, I thought I might have Coeliac before I got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis so did some research and one of my friends has it so I know bits and bobs but not loads.
> Hopefully things will get a bit better for him, it's not a nice thing to have.
> 
> Oh and tell him not to worry there's GF beer for when he's older


Stuff the beer, one of the reasons I know 'Gluten' things upset me, if I spend a night on beer, the day after is horrendous.

Do the same night out on Cider, am right as rain again the following day!

Ref the chocolate cake I mentioned, I make this:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3092/ultimate-chocolate-cake

But substitute the flours for Gluten Free Raising and Gluten Free Plain.

A good Acronym for anybody with Celiac is

BROWS

Barley Rye Oats Wheat and Spelt (Gluten Free Oats are usually OK but standard ones are usually cross contaminated, plus Oats do have Gluten in them but 'MOST' Celiacs are fine with it)


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Ex GF had a gluten intolerance (not yet confirmed as coeliac), the options for gluten-free foods are expanding rapidly atm - M&S recently release a large range of gluten-free goodies, and as mentioned Tesco and Sainsbury's have a pretty good range.

Many of the larger chain restaurants (as mentioned, Pizza express among others) have gluten-free options on many items.

Gluten-free diets are the latest fad, so large companies are buying into it in a big way, so it won't be anywhere near as difficult for you as even a year or so ago.

There are lots of support groups and so much info on the net - just be careful, as you would normally with the internet.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. 
Thankfully there is a much larger range of foods these days, readily available and don't cost as much over the regular product like they did in the old days. 
My sister and I had Celiacs though I went into remission as a young teenager and my sister when she was a late teenager. 
The old days of tinned loaves of bread that either crumbled away or melted in the toaster are thankfully long gone. 
You and your son will be appointed to a dietician who will be able to answer any and all questions and be able to give you up to date lists of what products are safe.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I can sympathise, we've been going through some issues with our 3yr old girl.

Since she was born they had diagnosed Cows milk protein intolerance, we've kept her dairy free since. which is a bit heart breaking going to parties etc, but day-to day it's really quite easy.

She's still been having sore bellies and a few other issues, it's hard to get much useful info from her because of her age. They've sent bloods away to check for Celiac, for the last few weeks and until her results / next paediatrician apt we've to keep her both Milk and Gluten free. It's is manageable, but really hard for a wee girl (especially when her sister can pretty much get everything... within reason obv)

THey did the skin prick tests during her last apt and the wheat prick didn't show anything up... isn't that a bit contrary? We're sticking to it though!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> I can sympathise, we've been going through some issues with our 3yr old girl.
> 
> Since she was born they had diagnosed Cows milk protein intolerance


Have they diagnosed any intolerance to goats milk. The St. Helen one from Tesco is a great replacement, I find the Delamere one from asda quite an off putting and sour taste.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

We bought him a few bits yesterday, bread, coco pops, cherry bakewell, pasta, cheese crackers and some jammy dodgers. hes tried the bakewell and says he likes them.

I know its a long road. Regarding the beer i`ve got him down to 4 pints a night !!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

He was due to go to the hospital on dec 10th but we got 2 letters yesterday, first one said the appointment was cancelled and could he see somebody else at an earlier time. second letter said that had also been cancelled and to ring this number.

It was an appointments hotline and premium rate number, when we rang they said they couldnt book an appointment from this office....by this time i`m fuming so the next person get a good ear bashing.....

The first appointment said URGENT on the letter head. looks like we`ll have to wait until they send another letter out...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Finally saw a specialist at the hospital today and thank god he didnt have to have the biopsy, he has to start his diet straight away so we did a bit of shopping for him and its really expensive.

All the family have to go for blood tests to find out who else has it, my bet is on my eldest son but hes said he wont go, if untreated it could lead to lymphoma later in life.


----------

